# 3000er Rating geknackt!



## ToNk-PiLs (29. April 2008)

Joar, eben auf WoWSzene entdeckt:



> Noch nie schaffte es ein Arena-Team bisher, auf einem Live-Server die 3000ner-Rating Grenze zu knacken. Dem Team DonLolo z Wladem vom europäischen Server Burning Legion gelang dieses Kunststück nun. Mit 261 Siegen und nur 40 Niederlagen liegt das Team, welches mit einem Paladin-Schurke Lineup spielt, folglich auf Platz 1 des Realmpool Bloodlust.



Quelle

Armory-Link

Ziemlich heftig.

/discuss


----------



## Massìv (29. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Joar, eben auf WoWSzene entdeckt:
> Quelle
> 
> Armory-Link
> ...


Dickes gz! Jetzt beginnt bestimmt gleich "Leecher" usw...
Also von mir: Gratz zu soeiner Leistung


----------



## The Holy Paladin (29. April 2008)

WoW das nenn ich mal ne Leistung ,so viele werden das nicht schaffen.


----------



## humanflower (29. April 2008)

Ich bin zwar absolut kein fan von PvP in WoW aber das ist schon eine ziemliche Lestung daher mal ein GZ von mir!


----------



## Nuraa (29. April 2008)

wirklich dickes GZ, das ist ne tolle leistung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und auch noch mit dem team......da kann ich nur GZ sagen^^


----------



## agolbur (29. April 2008)

Ich glaub mal für die ist die Wertungbegrenzung von 2200 bei den Saison 4 Schultern kein Problem!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (29. April 2008)

Hui Gratzi, so eine Leistung ist echt nicht schlecht. Das sollte man würdigen (und nicht solche Kommentare wie der erste schreiben -.-)


----------



## kingkryzon (29. April 2008)

wirklich n1 son raiting musste mehr als 10 spiel pro woche machn^^


----------



## Sarad (29. April 2008)

Und das bei nem Pala - Rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## osama (29. April 2008)

jo super gz is dochmal n1 auch wenn es mich wundert das der pala noch veteranen sachen trägt nicht das es ein großer nachteil ist aber bei so viel pvp ^^


----------



## Liwanu (29. April 2008)

Huhu,

also es ist auf jedenfall eine Starke Leistung.
Doch was ich im Offiz. Forum über dieses Team gelesen habe, soll dieses wohl ein Leecher Team sein, dass wohl ausschließlich nachts gespielt haben soll. (Da der Pala noch Veteranen sachen trägt sowie noch ein Schmuckstück das dem PVP nicht dienlich sei, ebenfalls ist die Waffe mit 30+int verzaubert etc.)

Aber egal.. ein GZ gibt es trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killahunter (29. April 2008)

Wusste gar nicht, dass man so hoch kommen kann!
Dickes GZ von meiner Seite. Hätte eher gedacht, dass ein Schurke mit einem Dizipriest Arena macht.
MfG


----------



## Cygwin (29. April 2008)

das ganze hat leider nix mit skill zu tun sonder ist nur die spitze des eisberges 
stichwort: win-trading  - aber bei denen in verschäfter form.


----------



## Knowme (29. April 2008)

Hui, das ist nice.

Selbst wenn die Leechen, scheiss drauf! 3k Rating ist trotzdem Nice. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit//: Wieviele Punkte bringt ein 3k Rating wöchentlich?


----------



## EliteOrk (29. April 2008)

Cheater und nichts weiter...


----------



## Reeth Caldason (29. April 2008)

krasse scheiße...
lg reeth


----------



## Knowme (29. April 2008)

EliteOrk schrieb:


> Cheater und nichts weiter...




lowbob, wie soll man in WoW Cheaten?


----------



## Liwanu (29. April 2008)

Finde heraus was Cheaten heißt. Dann wirste es feststellen warum es mit einem Cheat gleich zu setzen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. April 2008)

Knowme schrieb:


> lowbob, wie soll man in WoW Cheaten?




also echt das ist doch einfach!!

du behauptest einfach du machst 2on2  aber es kommt heimlich noch ein Schurke mit als dritter (sieht ja keiner weil er unsichtbar ist)
und schon kämpfen 2 on 3 aber der Gegner merkt nichts, weil der Schurke nur Kopfnüsse verteilt und nie sichtbar wird.  

So gewinnt man immer und bekommt ne 3000er Wertung 

Hab ich auch so gemacht aber ich prahl damit nicht rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadoweffect (29. April 2008)

Nö, Wintrading geht so:

Mitten in der Nacht wird Arena gemacht, ein anderes Team wird dafür bezahlt dass sie verlieren. Mit dem passenden Addon lesen sie die id aus und treten erst gar nicht bei außer das Partnerteam ist der "Gegner".
Sie gewinnen und kassieren Wertung...


----------



## Baltimus (29. April 2008)

Mitm Pala- ich werd verrückt! Hab auch nen Pala als Partner (verstärker-Schami bin ich aber)! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja GZ echt super Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Balti


----------



## Tikume (29. April 2008)

Unterlasst bitte die Flamerei.


----------



## Juskwe (29. April 2008)

250 games heisst doch nich gleich arbeitslos.... hallO ???

vielleicht sindse einfach gut, und zoggn jeden abend 30-40 games nach feierabend... jemand der raidet braucht genauso viel zeit dafür...

GZ an das Team


----------



## -$sIpaN$- (29. April 2008)

n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... wäre froh wenn ich mal über 2000 kommen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
in diesem sinne GZ!


----------



## agolbur (29. April 2008)

Liwanu schrieb:


> ... Leecher Team sein, dass wohl ausschließlich nachts gespielt haben soll. (Da der Pala noch Veteranen sachen trägt sowie noch ein Schmuckstück das dem PVP nicht dienlich sei, ebenfalls ist die Waffe mit 30+int verzaubert etc.)
> 
> Aber egal.. ein GZ gibt es trotzdem
> 
> ...



jo jetzt wo dus sagst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder int sockel in seinem halsteil oder shadowresi verzauberung auf seinem mantel

najo trotzdem GZ lol =)


lustig finde ich auch das da auch noch so ein zweiter schurke im team mit ist^^ 15 games gemacht und auf ner 1965er wertung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das hätte ich auch gern


----------



## Dragonsdeath (29. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Joar, eben auf WoWSzene entdeckt:
> Quelle
> 
> Armory-Link
> ...


GZGZ also auch von mir^^
ich find das ja mal ne geile leistung und gerade pala schurke sieht man nit oft finde ich^^
naja auf jeden fall fettes GZ von mir


----------



## Kryos (29. April 2008)

Massìv schrieb:


> Dickes gz! Jetzt beginnt bestimmt gleich "Leecher" usw...
> Also von mir: Gratz zu soeiner Leistung



Er ist ein Serverweit bekannter Wintrader und der Name ist auch bekannt. Sein 2vs2 Schurkenkollege trägt totales Müllequip. Er hat mehrere Accounts und macht frühmorgens (3-4 uhr) dann Spiele wo er 1500er Teams verlieren lässt und so das personal rating pushed. Mit dem nächsten Patch wird das nicht mehr gehen. Blizzard hat dies zum glück nach drei kompletten Seasons endlich gerafft...


----------



## Aionarap (29. April 2008)

Knowme schrieb:


> Hui, das ist nice.
> 
> Selbst wenn die Leechen, scheiss drauf! 3k Rating ist trotzdem Nice.
> 
> ...



Bei einem 3000er Rating bekommt man im jeweiligen Team folgende Punkte:

2vs2: 1140
3vs3: 1320
5vs5: 1500

Hier der Link zum selber ausrechnen: http://eu.wowarmory.com/arena-calculator.xml


----------



## koxy (29. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Unterlasst bitte die Flamerei.



Flamen?

Dass die beiden win-trading in seiner Reinform betrieben haben, sieht man schon allein an 48wins : 1loose in dieser Woche. Die Restrodruid/-Offwarri, Resto/-Roguecombos müssen sich auf dem RP ja heftigst dumm anstellen, da haben die aus dem offiziellen Forum sehr wohl Recht   

Ich kann den beiden nur gratulieren, Netherdrache und Titel inc , ich wette so feierlich werden die auch auf Bloodlust angesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (29. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> also echt das ist doch einfach!!
> 
> du behauptest einfach du machst 2on2  aber es kommt heimlich noch ein Schurke mit als dritter (sieht ja keiner weil er unsichtbar ist)
> und schon kämpfen 2 on 3 aber der Gegner merkt nichts, weil der Schurke nur Kopfnüsse verteilt und nie sichtbar wird.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hmm da stellt sich die frage, kommt man noch weiter rauf? bei 100 siegen und 0 niederlagen? welche wertung wäre es dann? 10000 ò.Ó


----------



## Tr0ll3 (29. April 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also die höchste wertung die ich mit dem Arenarechner finde ist 3649 wahrscheinlich gehts bis 3750 (3700)


----------



## Vaeri (29. April 2008)

mich wunderts echt schaut ma den schurken an der hatt noch pve sachen an sagen wir es so irgendwas haben die da schon dran gemacht wei so einfach geht das au net


----------



## RadioactiveMan (29. April 2008)

krass
Gz an das team
das noch zu steigern sollte schwierig werden


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2008)

.


----------



## Occasus (29. April 2008)

an alle leecher-flamer

auch leechen muss gekonnt sein ^^


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2008)

.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (29. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es geht nur bis 3649


----------



## Silentdead (29. April 2008)

Die bretügen sich doch nur selber, da gimp ich mit meinem 17XX rating lieber rum und erspiel mir die sachen ehrlich und bin dann stolz drauf, als das ich sie mit ergauner. Angeblich soll ja mit dem nächsten patch das wintrading behoben werden. Ob es wirklich passiert ist abzuwarten.

Dazu kommt übrigens noch das unvermögen des Autors dies zuerkennen und diese Mist zu posten, asche über sein haupt! Jeder der etwas ahnung von Arena hat sollte sehen das die Wertung erschwindelt ist. (siehe enchants, gems usw.)


----------



## Lerai (29. April 2008)

Silentdead schrieb:


> Die bretügen sich doch nur selber, da gimp ich mit meinem 17XX rating lieber rum und erspiel mir die sachen ehrlich und bin dann stolz drauf, als das ich sie mit ergauner. Angeblich soll ja mit dem nächsten patch das wintrading behoben werden. Ob es wirklich passiert ist abzuwarten.
> 
> Dazu kommt übrigens noch das unvermögen des Autors dies zuerkennen und diese Mist zu posten, asche über sein haupt! Jeder der etwas ahnung von Arena hat sollte sehen das die Wertung erschwindelt ist. (siehe enchants, gems usw.)



/sign

das ist doch müll da nutzt jemand die spielmechanink zu seinem vorteil aus und ihr gratuliert ihm auch noch...


----------



## Syrda (29. April 2008)

Wie ich bereits in die Comments der News geschrieben habe und wie auch hier schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde:

Die Jungs (vor allem der Pala) sind auf Bruning Legion bekannte Win Trader / Cheater. Es gab schon etliche Threads im Realmforum über den Pala und alle wurden sie von Blizzard wegen Namecalling geschlossen aber unternommen wurde nichts, außer dass ihn seine Gilden (TnT) wegen Wintrading gekickt hat.

Wenn man sich mal das Gear und die Skillung des Schurken ansieht merkt man ziemlich schnell, dass da einiges nicht stimmt: Schuhe, Handschuhe und Gürtel und Ring aus Kara, Lifestealing auf der Offhand, kein Imp Gouge und Imp Sprint geskillt, weder Dirty Tricks noch Elusiveness, von den Gems gar keine Rede. Damit und mit seinen 250 Abhärtung ist er für einen Full S3 MS Krieger einfach nur ein Opfer, da heilt keiner dagegen, schon gar kein Pala.
Jeder der schonmal auf 2000+ Wertung gespielt hat weiß, dass ein Heal Pala dort der absolute Witz ist, da er einfach keinen Heal durchbekommt bis er in die Bubble geht und danach ist es dann vorbei, erst recht bei so 'nem lächerlichen Schurken.
Wenn du fast geonehittet wirst ist das mit dem besten Skill der Welt nicht auszugleichen.

Naja, vielleicht tut Blizzard ja jetzt was, den Full T6 Schurken mit Illiglaives haben sie ja auch gebannt nachdem er für 2000$ verkauft wurde...

Und Leute fürs Leechen (=Cheaten) zu Gratulieren ist irgendwo dann doch witzlos oder? Sie haben nichtmal 1700 Punkte verdient, geschweige denn die Schultern oder den Drachen.


----------



## ImbaBuZZi (29. April 2008)

Am besten ist ja wie die ganzen (sorry) Trottel in diesem Forum noch alle ihr GZ aussprechen, zeugt mal wieder von der Qualität dieses Forums 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomeregan Gnom (29. April 2008)

Alles Neid , nur weil ihr so schlecht seit müsst ihr nicht anderen was vermiesen was sie sich erarbeitet haben.


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (29. April 2008)

mal ne frage: wieviele punkte bekommt man dann eigentl. mit so ner wertung?


----------



## Tr0ll3 (29. April 2008)

Gnomeregan schrieb:


> Alles Neid , nur weil ihr so schlecht seit müsst ihr nicht anderen was vermiesen was sie sich erarbeitet haben.


Ich glaube du hast was missverstanden es wurde bewiesen(!!!) das, sie nur durch wintrading so hoch gekommen sind


----------



## Kahadan (29. April 2008)

Massìv schrieb:


> Jetzt beginnt bestimmt gleich "Leecher" usw...



was hat das denn mit leeching zu tun?...


ansonten von mir:
herzlichen glückwunsch!

da sieht man mal wieder, man kann auch ohne WL oder Drui im Team erfolgreich sein!


EDIT: Ahh entschuldigung...das Wort leechen hat in GuildWars (woher ich das Wort auch kenne) nicht direkt die selbe Bedeutung wie in der WoW-Arena
EDIT2: Sollte wirklich "leeching" betrieben worden sein, so ziehe ich meine Glückwünsche uneingeschränkt zurück!


----------



## Tr0ll3 (29. April 2008)

Frostmagier/Gilneas schrieb:


> mal ne frage: wieviele punkte bekommt man dann eigentl. mit so ner wertung?



Verweise auf den post

Bei einem 3000er Rating bekommt man im jeweiligen Team folgende Punkte:

2vs2: 1140
3vs3: 1320
5vs5: 1500

Hier der Link zum selber ausrechnen: http://eu.wowarmory.com/arena-calculator.xml


----------



## Arleen. (29. April 2008)

Von Neid kann da keine Rede sein,wer selber Arena bzw Pvp spielt
müsste wissen das,das nicht ordnungsgemäss erspielt wurde.
Von daher..... gz zum leechen,schön die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich gezogen.Jetzt nur abwarten bis Blizz sich es genauer anschaut....^^


----------



## Derago$ (29. April 2008)

echt ne tolle leistung GZ an das Team
gibt es eigentlich eine Grenze bei der Wertung?
und wie wenig/viel Punkte bekommen die für einen gewonnenen Kampf?

mfg


----------



## Jibrilak (29. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> also echt das ist doch einfach!!
> 
> du behauptest einfach du machst 2on2  aber es kommt heimlich noch ein Schurke mit als dritter (sieht ja keiner weil er unsichtbar ist)
> und schon kämpfen 2 on 3 aber der Gegner merkt nichts, weil der Schurke nur Kopfnüsse verteilt und nie sichtbar wird.


also das meinste doch nicht ernst oder seit wann kann man zu dritt in nem 2er Arenafight rein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@topic 
ich find es auch nicht gut weil durch sowas der ehrliche pvp´ler betrogen wird


----------



## Syrda (29. April 2008)

Jibrilak schrieb:


> also das meinste doch nicht ernst oder seit wann kann man zu dritt in nem 2er Arenafight rein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Manche Leute bemerken Ironie noch nichtmal, wenn sie davon, in Form eines überdimenionierten Baseballaschlägers, nach Comicmanier aus den Socken geprügelt werden.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (29. April 2008)

Derago$ schrieb:


> echt ne tolle leistung GZ an das Team
> gibt es eigentlich eine Grenze bei der Wertung?
> und wie wenig/viel Punkte bekommen die für einen gewonnenen Kampf?
> 
> mfg


Grenze 3649
Punkte Hier der Link zum selber ausrechnen: http://eu.wowarmory.com/arena-calculator.xml


----------



## Ungi (29. April 2008)

äääähm





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talcott (29. April 2008)

Tr0ll3 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast was missverstanden es wurde bewiesen(!!!) das, sie nur durch wintrading so hoch gekommen sind



wo wurde das bewiesen? bis jetzt höre ich nur das übliche "ich spiel so gut und hab nicht so ne wertung" ... und das erfolgreiche leute in realm (pool) foren angeschwärzt werden, ohje das schockiert mich aber.

ich bin gerne bereit zu glauben, daß diese leute irgendwie cheated haben, aber als BEWEIS reicht mir "ich weiß das" oder "hat mein nachbar gesagt" oder gar "Steht in nem realm forum" (mein persönlicher liebling unter den argumenten *sich nach nem lachkrampf wieder auf den schreibtischstuhl zurückkämpft*) nicht aus.


grüße,
talcott


----------



## Aregor (29. April 2008)

Sarad schrieb:


> Und das bei nem Pala - Rofl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso rofl is doch klar, dass die es mit nem healpala geschafft haben...um so hoch zu kommen brauch man erstmal nen Heiler und Palas sind da ziemlich im Vorteil  ...Hohe Rüstung...Viel Mana...Die Bubble 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-------------------------------------

In deinem Klo, da wohnt ein Geist der jedem der zulange scheißt, von unten in die EIER beißt^^
Also ich würde noch einmal nachgucken xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Hallo
> ich bin ein orc


----------



## Huntergottheit (29. April 2008)

da MUSS was faul sein der schurke hat netmal epic enchant aldor und sonst hat er wohl gerade gemischtes pve equip ab,wer weiß ich denke die haben nachts hochgespielt gegen andere teams mit denen sies abgesprochen haben...oder er hat einfach skill...glaube ich aber net 3000 schaffen ehrliche spieler nicht wirklich weil es immer einen stärkeren gibt.


----------



## Shadoweffect (29. April 2008)

Aregor schrieb:


> Wieso rofl is doch klar, dass die es mit nem healpala geschafft haben...um so hoch zu kommen brauch man erstmal nen Heiler und Palas sind da ziemlich im Vorteil  ...Hohe Rüstung...Viel Mana...Die Bubble
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol....Palas sind extrem unflexible Heiler. Hohe Rüstung+viel Mana bringen nichts wenn du nicht zum casten kommst und locker flockig gemetzelt wirst.


----------



## Anduris (29. April 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Nö, Wintrading geht so:
> 
> Mitten in der Nacht wird Arena gemacht, ein anderes Team wird dafür bezahlt dass sie verlieren. Mit dem passenden Addon lesen sie die id aus und treten erst gar nicht bei außer das Partnerteam ist der "Gegner".
> Sie gewinnen und kassieren Wertung...


War ja klar dass es mal wieder solche Leute gibt, die wieder rum spinnen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja zum Thema: Es ist unglaublich so etwas zu schaffen. Die Leute die das geschafft haben müssen echt was aufm Kasten haben!! hehe^^ dickes GZ von mir!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranosso (29. April 2008)

haha wie ihr alle neidisch irgendwelche ausreden findet das sie gecheatet haben und so omg wenn die gut sind sind sies halt schluss aus ende!!!


----------



## Humbugler (29. April 2008)

auch wenns geleeched is trz. dickes GZ is doch ne Leistung!


----------



## newcomer2010 (29. April 2008)

Humbugler schrieb:


> auch wenns geleeched is trz. dickes GZ is doch ne Leistung!



Na, wenn das so ist - gogo E-"Sport"...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nach dem Motto: Wer betrügt am besten - ganz wie im echten Leben, wa?


----------



## Yànn (29. April 2008)

nicht schlecht Herr Specht


----------



## Huntergottheit (29. April 2008)

hab mir nochmal die gilde angesehen sieht sehr stark danach aus das sie andere bezahlen um ihr rating zu pushn


----------



## Cottilion (29. April 2008)

Von Neid ist hier doch keine Rede.

Die Leute die dem Team simplies Leeching vorwerfen sprechen doch nur das Offensichtliche aus. Schaut euch doch mal das Equip bzw die Talente des Schurken an.
Weder das eine, noch das andere ist klar auf PVP ausgelegt. Wie soll man da so eine unvorstellbare Wertung erreichen?
Mir ist schon klar dass Skill einiges wett macht, aber ab einen gewissen Punkt, der wohl ab einer Wertung von 2000-2200 erreicht werden sollte, haben andere Spieler auch einen sehr sehr guten Skill und ZUSÄTZLICH noch PVP Gear/Talente. Da kann man einfach nichts dagegen halten.
Es ist schlichtweg nicht schaffbar.
Oder glaubt ihr dass eine Gilde die BT/MH/Sunwell raidet mit S1 PVP Equip/Skillung recht weit kommt? 
Da hilft einem Spielweise nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt.

Und nochmal, das hat nichts mit Neid zu tun. Ich gönn jedem PVP/PVEler sein equip wenn er es sich verdient hat. Ist mir doch wayne, ändert ja nichts an meinem Char.

Aber dass man hier als Neidhammel angeschwärzt wird nur weil man Fakten auf den Tisch legt ist unter aller sau.


----------



## Elronmaloní (29. April 2008)

ohh man mal wieder nur leute die rumheulen weil sie nie sohne wertung schaffen werden aber man kann auch sagen das man manschmal arena nur nachts machen muss weil man arbeiten muss zb.....

Aber ein dickes gz von mir auch wenn allis sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 481Nummer1 (29. April 2008)

dachte auch erst waaas...GZ! aber nachdem ihr mir die genauer angesehen habe, wurde relativ schnell klar, dass die das nicht auf dem normalen Weg geschafft haben.


----------



## Aplizzier (29. April 2008)

ich würde mich auchspontan den leuten anschliessendie bezweifeln dass das Rating fair erkämpft wurde. alleine schon vz. spricht dafür


----------



## Aplizzier (29. April 2008)

die hätten mal liebererstmal alles vz. sollen usw usw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann wärs glaubwürdig


----------



## Kaltiras (29. April 2008)

jo gratz auch von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wenn ich ehrlich bin glaub ich net das das auf normlen weg gelaufen ist ^^ ich spiel auch
auf so 1700-2000 und ich weis das irgendwann ne gegencombi kommt... >: besonders bei 2er
2500 ok 2700ok dann ehct gut aber bei 3000 und fast  nur siege 1 verlust neee
das ist für mich persöhnlich unglaubwürdig >:


und nun keine doofen post mit du bist neidisch oda so !

ich bin BOOMKIN sowas kennt kein neid ;P


----------



## yazZin!^ (29. April 2008)

hab selber teams in 2300er wertung
3k ist möglich jedoch nur wenn man leecht, jeder leecher könnte 3k machen.
ihr fragt euch: ja aber warum machen die das nicht?
Ganz einfach niemand ist blöd genug auf 3k zu leechen da es zu auffällig ist


----------



## Annovella (29. April 2008)

Cygwin schrieb:


> das ganze hat leider nix mit skill zu tun sonder ist nur die spitze des eisberges
> stichwort: win-trading  - aber bei denen in verschäfter form.



/sign

ich hoff sie werden gebanned


----------



## Joib (30. April 2008)

Alle die leute, die hier gz schreiben

WARUM ZUR HÖLLE MACHT IHR DAS?
glaubt ihr echt, dass das englisch sprachige team dieses forum liest und sich freut lolol
meine fresse

@thread: toll, die leechen sich um gold/geld whaeva hoch und auf jeder webseite stehts, wuuhuu
was für eine geile welle das schlägt und wie wenige den thread komplett lesen
lol ich liebe foren


----------



## Niniria (30. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> also echt das ist doch einfach!!
> 
> du behauptest einfach du machst 2on2  aber es kommt heimlich noch ein Schurke mit als dritter (sieht ja keiner weil er unsichtbar ist)
> und schon kämpfen 2 on 3 aber der Gegner merkt nichts, weil der Schurke nur Kopfnüsse verteilt und nie sichtbar wird.
> ...



Exakt und dies wurde hier ebenfalls genutzt.
Beweise gibts genug.

1. lässt sich im WoW Forum (Palaforum) n Link finden wo man sieht wann der Char Arena gespielt hat und wieoft er gewonnen hat.

2. Die Kombination *hust* also gegen Hexer/Druide oder Warri/Druide ist mit dem Team eh nix zu machen... PErsteres wird der Pala leer gesaugt und bei 2tem wird der Pala einfach mal ausm spiel genommen per ancharge-cyclone combo - der warri macht indessen den Schurken platt...

2. Ist es bestätigt worden, dass dieser ein sogenannter Leecher ist. Da jegliche Leute von dem Server zugegeben haben, dass dieser Char jeweils um 0400 rum in der Arena war und dies immer mit den selben Gegnern.


Naja die Wertung ist schön anzusehen, aber wie man eine soclhe Wertung erspielt ist die andere Sache...


----------



## Lokatran (30. April 2008)

Juskwe schrieb:


> 250 games heisst doch nich gleich arbeitslos.... hallO ???
> 
> vielleicht sindse einfach gut, und zoggn jeden abend 30-40 games nach feierabend... jemand der raidet braucht genauso viel zeit dafür...
> 
> GZ an das Team





Ne also einfach gut sowas gibts nicht darfs nicht geben komm auch nich auf 3000 Wertung dan dürfen die das auch nicht schafen nicht ohne zu bescheißen den was ich nicht schaffe schafen andere schon garnicht

PS: Genau so hört sich das gesagte von den meisten hir für meine Ohren an

Von mir jedenfals ein großes GZ für die Leistung und solang mir keiner das gegenteil BEWEIST haben dies aus eigner kraft und ohne beschiß geschaft


----------



## [DM]Zottel (30. April 2008)

yazZin!^ schrieb:


> ...geboren auf dem pwnyhof



made my day :-)


----------



## fre_k (30. April 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> an alle leecher-flamer
> 
> auch leechen muss gekonnt sein ^^



wollt ich auch gerade schreiben ^^


----------



## lappu (30. April 2008)

Lokatran schrieb:


> Ne also einfach gut sowas gibts nicht darfs nicht geben komm auch nich auf 3000 Wertung dan dürfen die das auch nicht schafen nicht ohne zu bescheißen den was ich nicht schaffe schafen andere schon garnicht
> 
> PS: Genau so hört sich das gesagte von den meisten hir für meine Ohren an
> 
> Von mir jedenfals ein großes GZ für die Leistung und solang mir keiner das gegenteil BEWEIST haben dies aus eigner kraft und ohne beschiß geschaft



lol!

Was redest du, es ist einfach offensichtlich wenn du 1+1 zusammen zählst. Wenn du glaubst die hätten es wirklich so geschafft bist du einfach nur blind.


----------



## Gias (30. April 2008)

Ich frag mich grad was es die gekostet hat.


----------



## Leland/Rovnex (30. April 2008)

an alle die "Ihr seid doch nur neidisch" *mimimi* geschrieben haben...

bitte lest zuerst den ganzen Thread durch und postet dan euren geistigen Dünnpfiff!

Kanns ja nicht sein hier... solchen Teams gz wünschen die sich die wertung nichtmahl ehrlich erspielt haben.

EDIT: Rechtschreibung fixed


----------



## LouisDeFunes (30. April 2008)

Auch von mir ein dickes GRZ!
Leechen hin oder her, aber diese Spieler haben die Spielmechanik verstanden und zu ihrem Gunsten genutzt. Und wenn es nur durch bescheißen geht, mein Gott, es ist doch nur ein Spiel!


----------



## Shênya (30. April 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> Ich frag mich grad was es die gekostet hat.



Ich mich auch ^^
Das sind dann eben die die im s3 rumhampeln und keinen plan von pvp haben <3

Naja trotzdem Gz zur unverdienten Wertung (muss wohl auch mal n'sümmchen zusammensparen^^)
btw. sind 40 spiele schnell gemacht. Hab mit nem hunter 60 spiele in 2 abenden gemacht (instant invite sei dank)

btw. wie funktioniert eigentlich wintrading?? Ich meine, da müsste man doch dutzende teams bestechen oder? Und die matchs sind immer rnd verlesen, damit die chance klein bleibt auf selbige gegner zu treffen. Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## Thoryia (30. April 2008)

Syrda schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits in die Comments der News geschrieben habe und wie auch hier schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde:
> 
> Die Jungs (vor allem der Pala) sind auf Bruning Legion bekannte Win Trader / Cheater. Es gab schon etliche Threads im Realmforum über den Pala und alle wurden sie von Blizzard wegen Namecalling geschlossen aber unternommen wurde nichts, außer dass ihn seine Gilden (TnT) wegen Wintrading gekickt hat.
> 
> ...


Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen, Du bringst es exakt auf den Punkt. Und allen GZ Schreibern kann man nur sagen: GZ zu eurer geistigen Reife das ihr Leuten gratuliert, die betrügen.


----------



## verstecki (30. April 2008)

das muss doch betrug sein ... schaut euch doch einfach die wertung des Teams auf platz 2 an. schon ab 2800 bekommen die für dieses team nur noch sehr wenig pkt. da würden sie von 2800 auf 3000 schon so viele spiele brauchen wie sie gesamt gespielt haben. da merkt man doch schon das was nicht stimmt.

mfg verstecki


----------



## Sanfte Sommernacht (30. April 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> jo jetzt wo dus sagst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


klick
15 Schattenresi müssten so 3,2 % weniger Schattenschaden ausmachen, für Highrating-arena-heiler würd ich´s empfehlen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja und was die 2 Helden da abgezogen haben.. Schadet zwar keinem, is aber ein dickes Armutszeichen für 
Blizz ähem das Dampfdruckkartell natürlich!


----------



## Kartob (30. April 2008)

Ich weis nicht was ihr habt. Da sind Leute die euch reales Geld dafür geben, das ihr sie auch mal gewinnen lasst, und ihr ärgert euch darüber. WoW ist doch kein Esports, sondern ein MMO zum Spaß haben. In der Regel hat man hat ein durchschnittlich begabter Spieler auch Spaß. Nun zahlen einige dafür Euros, das sie auch mal Spaß haben. Du hast ein gutes Gefühl, eine gute Tat getan zu haben in dem du ihnen geholfen hast. Zusatzlich kannst du fürs Geld mit deiner Freundin ausgehen. Jeder hatte also seinen Spaß, und dafür ist doch ein Spiel da.


----------



## Besistic (30. April 2008)

bin zwar in keinem arenateam, aber was man so hört, sind 2,5k Wertungen schon hart zu schaffen und somit glaub ich denen, die dem Team unterstellen(bzw. "beweisen") zu cheaten.
Mir persönlich ist es egal, aber jeder der ehrlich an die teuren s3 sachen kam oder kommt(ein FETTES GZ an euch), wird somit irgendwie verarscht. 
--> KEIN GZ an die leecher,cheater, etc...


----------



## SixNight (30. April 2008)

WoW oO Sehr NICE Dickes GZ Gute Arbeit^^ das nennt man gutes Teamplay^^


----------



## Shênya (30. April 2008)

Kartob schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht was ihr habt. Da sind Leute die euch reales Geld dafür geben, das ihr sie auch mal gewinnen lasst, und ihr ärgert euch darüber. WoW ist doch kein Esports, sondern ein MMO zum Spaß haben. In der Regel hat man hat ein durchschnittlich begabter Spieler auch Spaß. Nun zahlen einige dafür Euros, das sie auch mal Spaß haben. Du hast ein gutes Gefühl, eine gute Tat getan zu haben in dem du ihnen geholfen hast. Zusatzlich kannst du fürs Geld mit deiner Freundin ausgehen. Jeder hatte also seinen Spaß, und dafür ist doch ein Spiel da.



Mag schon sein, aber wer Spass am cheaten hat soll wieder zu AoE oder ähnlichem zurückkehren...
uuh ich hab s3 und kp von PvP - solche Leute sind spassig umzuhaun, aber nervig mit der Zeit.

@Poster über mir: Alles lesen hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. April 2008)

oho über 300 Spiele. In welchem Zeitraum ist das jetzt?

mal ein dickes GZ


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. April 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Er ist ein Serverweit bekannter Wintrader und der Name ist auch bekannt. Sein 2vs2 Schurkenkollege trägt totales Müllequip. Er hat mehrere Accounts und macht frühmorgens (3-4 uhr) dann Spiele wo er 1500er Teams verlieren lässt und so das personal rating pushed. Mit dem nächsten Patch wird das nicht mehr gehen. Blizzard hat dies zum glück nach drei kompletten Seasons endlich gerafft...



das geht nicht... von nem 1500er team kriegt schon ein 1875er team 0 punkte...
also muss selbst ihr pushteam ne wertung von  über 2500 haben.


----------



## agolbur (30. April 2008)

Sanfte schrieb:


> klick
> 15 Schattenresi müssten so 3,2 % weniger Schattenschaden ausmachen, für Highrating-arena-heiler würd ich´s empfehlen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da ist dieser verzauberung aber bei weitem besser




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. April 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> da ist dieser verzauberung aber bei weitem besser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denk eher nich, würde auch lieber Schattenwiderstand verzaubern.


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. April 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Nö, Wintrading geht so:
> 
> Mitten in der Nacht wird Arena gemacht, ein anderes Team wird dafür bezahlt dass sie verlieren. Mit dem passenden Addon lesen sie die id aus und treten erst gar nicht bei außer das Partnerteam ist der "Gegner".
> Sie gewinnen und kassieren Wertung...




leider treten sie nach wenigen Spielen wegen der Wertung nichtmehr gegeneinander an.


----------



## Mindista (30. April 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> leider treten sie nach wenigen Spielen wegen der Wertung nichtmehr gegeneinander an.



mehrere teams bestechen?  

reine goldfrage


----------



## Kiluan (30. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Joar, eben auf WoWSzene entdeckt:
> Quelle
> 
> Armory-Link
> ...



Jo ziemlich heftig geleecht.


----------



## Monsterwarri (30. April 2008)

EliteOrk schrieb:


> Cheater und nichts weiter...



looooooooooool....
Leechen mag ja sein aber was bitte meinste mit cheaten?? +5000spelldmg ???


----------



## gz2k (30. April 2008)

> Die Jungs (vor allem der Pala) sind auf Bruning Legion bekannte Win Trader / Cheater. Es gab schon etliche Threads im Realmforum über den Pala und alle wurden sie von Blizzard wegen Namecalling geschlossen aber unternommen wurde nichts, außer dass ihn seine Gilden (TnT) wegen Wintrading gekickt hat.



jepp


----------



## Bewl (30. April 2008)

Echt nice , dickes gz!

Mfg Bewl


----------



## rundweich (30. April 2008)

also bei mir ist das team leer und hat kein rating mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da hat blizz wohl mal durchgegriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## theduke666 (30. April 2008)

rundweich schrieb:


> also bei mir ist das team leer und hat kein rating mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jupp, banned.
Und das ist gut so.

Und wer jetzt noch ein GZ von sich gibt, ist ein Vollhonk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (30. April 2008)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> looooooooooool....
> Leechen mag ja sein aber was bitte meinste mit cheaten?? +5000spelldmg ???


Cheaten=englischer Ausdruck für Betrügen. Er meint genau das, die Wertung ist durch Betrügen zu stande gekommen. Leechen ist etwas anderes. Wenn ich in ein Winner Team mit 2k+ joine um durchzuleechen, oder in eine t6 Gilde und mich BT ziehen lasse, das ist leechen.

HAHA ich sehe auch grad wurden gebannt, richtig so. Hat viel zu lange gedauert!!!


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2008)

.


----------



## Thoryia (30. April 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> GENAU! WoW ist nur ein spiel (naja für manche nicht mehr mehr....).
> Da muss man nicht gleisch schreien: CHEATER!
> meine fresse, sie nutzen halt das aus was blizzard nicht wollte das man es nutzt... pgh für die anderen... schließlich hättet ihr sowas auch tun KÖNNEN aber klar sowas ist nicht ok ... aber egal WoW soll spaß machen mehr nicht


Deine Einstellung ist herrlich, klar ich KANN auch alte Omas betrügen, Banken ausrauben, Taschendiebstahl betreiben. Wenn die Polizei so dumm ist und mich nicht erwischt, PGH! 
Das kann einfach nicht Dein Ernst sein, Spiel hin oder her. Jeder sollte Begriffe wie Moral und Ethik kennen, egal in welcher Lebenslage. Ich verhalte mich in WoW so, wie ich mich auch im RL verhalte.

Zum Ende kann man eigentlich nur sagen, das solche Leute dazu beitragen, das Blizzard das Arena System Verbessert, das war lange überfällig. Unterm Strich haben sie vielleicht sogar was gutes getan.

Ok, was auch immer und wie auch immer das gelingen konnte. Sie haben halt geschafft was die meisten WoW Spieler auch immer gerne schaffen würden aber leider nicht schaffen: sie haben ihre 15 Minuten RUHM bekommen... also get over it.


----------



## Walton (30. April 2008)

Ich fass mir echt an den kopf,dass hier Leute nen GZ loslassen....liest doch mal bitte,bevor ihr schreibt,die ganzen anderen Kommentare!!!!

Wer betrügt..gehört hier nich hin...und macht es wahrscheinlich im RL auch...ganz Arm..aber die noch gratulieren sind nich viel besser!!!

manche haben echt nur Luft in der Birne!!!!!!!!!

@Blizzard :   danke für den Bann des Teams!!!


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2008)

.


----------



## Kiluan (1. Mai 2008)

Bewl schrieb:


> Echt nice , dickes gz!
> 
> Mfg Bewl




Öhm ja GZ zum Ultra leech schlechthin.
Bitte , wenn ihr keinen Plan von Arena habt , dann lasst es.
Fast jedes Team was mehr als 2,4k-2,5 k Rating hat ist anzuzweifeln, ich sage aber nicht jedes.


----------



## Kryos (1. Mai 2008)

newcomer2010 schrieb:


> Na, wenn das so ist - gogo E-"Sport"...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Echte Profiwintrader die reales Geld damit Verdienen Punkte und Ratings zu verkaufen sind nicht so dumm und spielen auf 3k hoch, eben weils zu auffällig ist und die Gefahr besteht durch einen GM gebannt zu werden. Die Leute die das im großen Stil machen sind im 2-2,2k Ratingbereich.


----------



## Thalir (1. Mai 2008)

natürlich ist das geleechet.. 3weitere Schurken im Team? jeder hat gleich viel Skill? *lach*!

never.. natürlich ist das fett geleechet!


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (1. Mai 2008)

> Am besten ist ja wie die ganzen (sorry) Trottel in diesem Forum noch alle ihr GZ aussprechen, zeugt mal wieder von der Qualität dieses Forums



/sign


----------



## Mindista (1. Mai 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ähem WoW und Rl ist ein unterschied! aber egal jeder hat seine eigene Meinung aber das ihr hier Leute "anblafft" nur weil sie GZ sagen naja ist auch nicht grade sinnvoll....



also darf ich in wow betrügen, beleidigen, schummeln und sonst was, weil es nur ein spiel wäre?


----------



## Aronja (1. Mai 2008)

das ist enorm!

das bringt auch super Arena punkte die woche 

2er - 1140
3er - 1320
5er - 1500


----------



## Aronja (1. Mai 2008)

Walton schrieb:


> Ich fass mir echt an den kopf,dass hier Leute nen GZ loslassen....liest doch mal bitte,bevor ihr schreibt,die ganzen anderen Kommentare!!!!
> 
> Wer betrügt..gehört hier nich hin...und macht es wahrscheinlich im RL auch...ganz Arm..aber die noch gratulieren sind nich viel besser!!!
> 
> ...




Beweiss du erstmal das es durch betrug passiert ist. für mich ist das team "unschuldig" solange nicht ihre schuld bewiesen ist, das gleiche prinzip wie im Deutschen Rechtssystem. Deswegen gibt es von mir auch ein Dickes Gratz zu dieser bislang einmaligen leistung im Arena PVP.


----------



## Lordcocain (1. Mai 2008)

> Beweiss du erstmal das es durch betrug passiert ist. für mich ist das team "unschuldig" solange nicht ihre schuld bewiesen ist, das gleiche prinzip wie im Deutschen Rechtssystem. Deswegen gibt es von mir auch ein Dickes Gratz zu dieser bislang einmaligen leistung im Arena PVP.



Öhm, Team wurde wohl gelöscht.
Weswegen wohl!xD


----------



## Aronja (1. Mai 2008)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> Öhm, Team wurde wohl gelöscht.
> Weswegen wohl!xD




oh achso ^^ hab nicht den ganzen thread gelesen hab ich nun nachgeholt. 

dann habt ihr natürlich doch recht gehabt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arîon1988 (1. Mai 2008)

hab schonmal davon gehört, dass es ein team ausserhalb von europa geschafft hat die 5k rating grenze zu knacken....


----------



## Teron Gorefiend (1. Mai 2008)

gz obwohl ich totaliärer Arenahasser bin

bg´s an die macht nieder mit der arena


----------



## Kamaji (1. Mai 2008)

respekt  das ne leistung  von mir auch ein dickes gz  so schnell macht das keiner nach


----------



## airace (1. Mai 2008)

ui ich kenn mich mit arena nicht aus aber ich glaube nee 3000 wertung ist viel


----------



## Deadwool (1. Mai 2008)

lol, hier liest glaub jeder nur den ersten und den letzten Eintrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Hinweis:
Dieses Arena Team gibts nicht mehr. Na, neugierig geworden ? ^^


----------



## EnemyOfGod (1. Mai 2008)

ALTER, gratz...


----------



## Lori. (1. Mai 2008)

Dreckige Cheater!


----------



## Darkisde (1. Mai 2008)

ftw die hatten nen addon das die ID`s der spiele ausliest und so haben die immer gegen die gleichen gespielt, die die gewinnnen gelassen haben also kack cheaterei


----------



## deathmagier (1. Mai 2008)

finds irgendwie lustig das jetzt auf jeder seite schon 5 mal steht das die das durch betrug geschafft haben und trotzdem kommt immer wieder von irgendwem gz^^


----------



## Lordcocain (1. Mai 2008)

*Ironie on
Ich wollte einfach schon immer mal ein Idiot sein, also sage ich jetzt auch mal GZ
*Ironie off

da hat wohl jemand seine Wette gewonnen!xD


----------



## BunnyBunny (1. Mai 2008)

Diesen Leuten zu gratulieren finde ich irgendwie arm, denn dem Dieb der dein Auto geklaut hat gratuliert man doch auch nicht, dass er es geschafft.

Naja was will man machen..

mfg

Bunnybunny


----------



## Lordcocain (1. Mai 2008)

nö, die musste ja selbst tragen!xD


----------



## Delhoven (1. Mai 2008)

Ach Leute. Errinern sich noch welche an das 5on5 Irae AOD Team von Aszahra gegen Ende der 2. Saison? 

Wird nicht viel anders Sein. Pala und Doppel Rogue ist nicht unbedingt die comco die solche rating macht.


----------



## Thoryia (7. Mai 2008)

Arîon1988 schrieb:


> hab schonmal davon gehört, dass es ein team ausserhalb von europa geschafft hat die 5k rating grenze zu knacken....


Wie soll das gehen bei einem Cap um die 3000...


----------

